# Slight condensation in front headlights



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi All- Have a brand new SEL...got it last night. I noticed there is some slight condensation at the bottom of the front headlights. Is this normal? Anyone else experiencing this? Thanks


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jdk1 said:


> Hi All- Have a brand new SEL...got it last night. I noticed there is some slight condensation at the bottom of the front headlights. Is this normal? Anyone else experiencing this? Thanks


I haven't noticed this but I live in a dry climate. Maybe see if it is persistent as it might be a bad seal in which case the dealer could just replace it under warranty. If it never happens again maybe it was just an anomaly?


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 16, 2014)

Not normal for mine..

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jdk1 said:


> Hi All- Have a brand new SEL...got it last night. I noticed there is some slight condensation at the bottom of the front headlights. Is this normal? Anyone else experiencing this? Thanks


Was the vehicle taken from a warm place to a cooler place at delivery? Had they washed the vehicle before delivery? If so, some condensation would be expected. It will dissipate quickly.


----------



## Touring05 (Nov 12, 2017)

This is normal. I wouldn't worry about it. I noticed it in my SE R-Line the day after I brought it home. I went to the dealership and a bunch of them in the lot had it as well.


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

That shouldn't happen. Bring it in and have it replaced. I already had my drivers side headlight assembly replaced for a bad led.


----------



## richardmayo (Nov 12, 2017)

I've got intermittent condensation in mine as well


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rider5000 said:


> That shouldn't happen......


Please explain. The units are not sealed so if exposed to a damp warm environment and then a cold environment, condensation will form and go away in a few hours.

"have a brand new SEL...got it last night" is your clue to what happened.


----------



## superbeatle (Nov 13, 2017)

*condensatuin in lights / check the manual*

Check page 154 on the bottom right, in the manual.they say its normal.


----------



## Ray T (Jan 1, 2018)

On our SEL-Premium we were getting a lot of moisture in the driver side tail light. It was a manufacturing defect in the way it was molded. Basically, water was running down the side of the Atlas and where the tail light pieces were molded together there was a gap/defect allowing water to run into the casing. The dealership told us it was normal but after they took a good look at it they replaced our entire tail light. Haven't had an issue since.


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

Ray T said:


> On our SEL-Premium we were getting a lot of moisture in the driver side tail light. It was a manufacturing defect in the way it was molded. Basically, water was running down the side of the Atlas and where the tail light pieces were molded together there was a gap/defect allowing water to run into the casing. The dealership told us it was normal but after they took a good look at it they replaced our entire tail light. Haven't had an issue since.


Is your replacement working out? I just bought a new Atlas a few days ago and have the same problem but on my passenger side tail light.


----------

